# WS Tarpon 100



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone on here fish a WS Tarpon 100 -- I'm a new owner of one and looking for rigging ideas.

If anyone has a rigged T100 and wouldn't mind sharing pictures of their rigging "artistry", I'd certainly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

How do you like the 100? Im looking to get another yak here in the nxt month and a 10' would be ideal cause Im in an appartment.

Any speed/tracking problems?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Check out this link. I think you will get a few ideas.


http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/gallery_kayak_fishing.php?menu=2


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I used to have one. Kept it simple with just a milkcrate w/ pvc rod holders and a scotty up front. Good little kayak for the price/size, especially if storage space or ability to load or unload is an issue. The short bow likes to plow through waves and spray your face if it's the least bit choppy though. As far as speed or tracking, it was pretty darn good for a 10 footer.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

So far, I've only paddled it on the Gunpowder River behind my house -- did a 12 mile paddle about a month ago. I really do want to get it out on the Chesapeake Bay before the water cools off -- just looking to buddy up w/ someone for a maiden voyage.

My Gunpowder experience was good. In light rapids, it was stable while folks in other boats capsized. I'm eager to see how it handles in some light chop.

So far, I have not done any customization - I've made a rod leash, acquired a crate and am ready to bungee it in. the crate will have a PVC rod holder. Won't bother adding a scotty until next season.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hey, i have a redfish 10 very simular to the tarpon. simple is better milk crate, scotty rod holder, i have the triple so i could mount my ff on it. and a simple anchor trolly. thinking of going to SPSP on sunday weather is going to be nice. going early before a-- holes wake up


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*milk crate*

So...today, I worked on setting up my first cut at a milk crate with PVC to hold rod, etc.

Question for the experienced folks...how do you deal with tackle boxes...I figure I can put it in the crate and bungee it in...but, how do you reach around and get it out w/o going A$# over teakettle ?

I've got a crate w/ bungees running in an x pattern across the top (through crate handles)

I do have smaller bungees that I could use to seat a plano box down inside the crate but I'm not sure how to get to it once I'm out there...

One other thought I had was to buy a small plano box, drill a hole in it and run cord through it to make a leash for it. Then I'd just carabeen it to one of the pad eyes. probably keep it on the deck rather than the crate ?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Take as little tackle as possible. Like you said, Plano boxes are the way to go. That way, your not lugging an entire bag/box along. If you plan your trips ahead of time, and know what you are going to be targeting, you can really minimize how much stuff you actually NEED. With thta in mind, you can keep the box at your feet. Drilling the hole may make it easier, but I think yo uwill find that there is really no need for it (unless you get inducted into the turtle club)


----------

